# How Does One Convert a New Garage into Music Studio?



## DJames (Nov 25, 2021)

My wife and I just bought a new house that has a garage. It comes with finished & painted drywall, concrete floors, a weather-tight door, and two separate outlets. I'd like to use the space for composing music and teaching piano lessons.

What do I do with the concrete floor? Leave it? Add carpets or linoleum? Tiles? What are the benefits and drawbacks of these choices?

How do I treat the walls and ceiling for mixing and mastering? Where does one place the foam blocks?

What is the best way to ventilate a garage for a music studio? I'm thinking of a portable air conditioner/heater that uses a hose exhaust, but that'll mean drilling a 5" vent hole through the wall to the outside.

What else is there to consider that I'm not thinking about?

I really appreciate the knowledge and helpfulness in this community. Thank you!


----------



## alcorey (Nov 25, 2021)

DJames said:


> My wife and I just bought a new house that has a garage. It comes with finished & painted drywall, concrete floors, a weather-tight door, and two separate outlets. I'd like to use the space for composing music and teaching piano lessons.
> 
> What do I do with the concrete floor? Leave it? Add carpets or linoleum? Tiles? What are the benefits and drawbacks of these choices?
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the new house first of all! 

You'll help the community guide you much more efficiently if you provide more detailed info - because there is a fantastic range of options which will be determined by:

1. Budget (ouch)

2. "Which" part of "what" country are you in? Weather extremes?

3. Are you going to permanently decommission the garage to become "only" a studio? Will you need to recommission it as a garage at some point (and what would that involve as far as cost and labor)?

4. Are you going to try to "soundproof" it for your neighbors sake, or just install treatment for a
mixing/mastering environment?

5. Is there outside noise that you have to overcome?

6. Are you going to have a control room and a live room?

I'm sure this community will provide all the answers (and more) that you will need to address, to get closer to achieving your goal

I only offered up the very first questions that popped into my mind, that I might consider, if I were going to undertake a project such as yours.

My best advice would be - Do it right (make sure YOU are satisfied with the outcome)

Think it through thoroughly and you will get the absolute best results

Best of luck - I was a builder and am pretty savvy in most of the related trades ( I just finished building my own "last house" (still have to build out my studio because mama comes first haha) - feel free to reach out - more than happy to help out if I can


----------



## cedricm (Nov 26, 2021)

I'd first see if I can find an acoustics consultant that is affordable.

If not you'll need at the very least a measuring mic and a measuring software. Some are free and open source, or you can purchase bundles, such as ARC3 from IK Multimedia.

A cheap carpet should be fine.

Then bass traps for the corners is probably what will most enhance your room. There are plenty DIY videos on YouTube.

Then probably comes monitor placement, especially if you have 1 or 2 subwoofers.

I must go, I'll try to add details later.


----------



## DJames (Nov 26, 2021)

Hi @alcorey ,

Thank you for your response and offer to help!!

My budget is whatever it takes to make this space usable as a studio. I can do it in stages, starting with what's most important. The garage will only be used as a studio. Should we sell the house, it'll be listed as "garage converted to studio/art space".

I don't expect to blast music at unholy levels, and the insulation they're using between the walls of this new townhouse are already somewhat soundproof. The house is in a quiet area, so no concerns about outside noise. I think I'm mostly concerned about the horrible sound inside the garage with the concrete floors and bare walls and ceiling. I use big Rokit 10s and want my orchestral mixes to be accurate. I know a big empty room will mess this up and yet I know nothing about treating a room acoustically.

I don't need a control room and will likely never record live instruments. I simply sit and compose at a desk with monitors, a keyboard, and virtual instrument libraries. I'll likely get a standalone digital piano for giving piano lessons too and put that in another corner away from my expensive equiptment.

I tried getting information off YouTube and blogs about converting a garage but I'm left even more confused. Some say DO NOT put a carpet as it kills important frequencies, while others say to fill the room up with carpets and drapes and book shelves and foam blocks etc.

Does this information help?

Thanks!

P.S We currently live in a small apartment, and my "studio" is behind an office divider in the living room. So when it comes to acoustics, all I hear is kitchen noises and people talking loud. This move will be a step up either way but I've never had the opportunity to "treat a room" and therefore have no experience in this.


----------



## DJames (Nov 26, 2021)

cedricm said:


> I'd first see if I can find an acoustics consultant that is affordable.
> 
> If not you'll need at the very least a measuring mic and a measuring software. Some are free and open source, or you can purchase bundles, such as ARC3 from IK Multimedia.
> 
> ...


Hi @cedricm ,

Thanks for the response. Can we talk about the carpet thing? I've seen mixed messages on blogs and YouTube about keeping the floor as concrete vs area rugs vs full industrial carpeting. What is the best approach for hearing my compositions as accurately as possible?

The bass trap suggestions are good. What else do I need on the walls and ceiling?


----------



## alcorey (Nov 26, 2021)

Daniel, here is a good resource for many of your questions









CHAPTER 3: The Ultimate Guide to Acoustic Treatment for Home Recording


Shopping for Acoustic Treatment? But doing your research first? Learn everything you need to know in this ultimate guide.




ehomerecordingstudio.com


----------



## DJames (Nov 26, 2021)

Thank you @alcorey. I read the article and now have a sense of how to prioritize the foam pieces. But it makes no mention of floors.

Do you or anyone else have ideas of what to do with a concrete garage floor?


----------



## alcorey (Nov 26, 2021)

Actually your concrete floor is a good choice "as is" unless you want to make it more attractive for ambiance. You could epoxy or stain it to give it a cool look. Or another good choice would be to install cork flooring on top of it where it would give you a softer surface to walk on, a nice look, and still retain its reflective properties.

With the concrete you could put smaller area rugs under your desk and other furniture to dress it up and soften the reflections a little. You can experiment with placement of them once you get your gear all set up to really optimize the sound for you. 

Here's a link to a little more info on flooring









Best Flooring for Recording Studios - Range of Sounds


Every part of your room's design should serve your music- including the material of the floor- so your music can be its best!




rangeofsounds.com


----------



## alcorey (Nov 26, 2021)

This is a good read also - I owned it once but I can't find it right now. If I come across it I'd be happy to send it to you






Studio Builder's Handbook - Bobby Owsinski







bobbyowsinski.com


----------



## DJames (Nov 26, 2021)

alcorey said:


> Actually your concrete floor is a good choice "as is" unless you want to make it more attractive for ambiance. You could epoxy or stain it to give it a cool look. Or another good choice would be to install cork flooring on top of it where it would give you a softer surface to walk on, a nice look, and still retain its reflective properties.
> 
> With the concrete you could put smaller area rugs under your desk and other furniture to dress it up and soften the reflections a little. You can experiment with placement of them once you get your gear all set up to really optimize the sound for you.
> 
> ...


Oh wow! I would have never known hard and/or concrete floors would be best. I figured if you put foam up on the walls and corners of the room, why not cover the sound vibrations bouncing off the floor too. I appreciate the links! I may go with area rugs and have some floor exposed, balanced with atheistics and comfort.


----------



## alcorey (Nov 26, 2021)

If you haven't purchased any foam treatment yet, look into GIK acoustics products - their website has a number of videos that would be very helpful to you at this point - here's one of them



Here's some other good resources






Sound Absorption & Soundproofing Solutions | Audimute Sound Management Solutions


Audimute offers a wide variety of effective acoustic products that are easy, green, and affordable. Learn more about Audimute's acoustic products and shop now.




www.audimute.com












Audiphile Room Treatment | Room Acoustics | Primacoustic


Never has there been more interest in the area of high fidelity audio which is why the perfect setup is crucial to avoid echos. See how our panels can help.




www.primacoustic.com












The 11 Best Acoustic Wall Treatment Panels For Home Recording Studios


Learn how acoustic treatments like acoustic panels and diffusers work and discover the 11 best acoustic wall treatment panels for home recording studios.




www.themusickitchen.com





That should keep you busy for a little bit


----------



## DJames (Nov 26, 2021)

Looks like i got my work cut out for me. Thank you!!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 26, 2021)

DJames said:


> Looks like i got my work cut out for me. Thank you!!



Oh no, not another one of these threads with people telling you to run out and buy shit. Please don't - it would just aggravate me for no reason.

Acoustics rule number 1: Be it known that thou shallst not do anything that doesn't have a specific purpose in mind. You will only make your room worse, and then it becomes a never-ending game of compensating for the previous compensation.

Acoustics rule number 2: The vast majority of what you read on the Internet about acoustics is absolutely *ridiculous*. (I could name names of the charlatans who get linked all the time in these threads.)

With that in mind:

Step 1: Set up your damn speakers and listen to see whether you even have any problems that need solving.

Step 2: Figure out how to solve whatever problems you hear. The most likely one is excess reverb, but I'll leave that alone for now - as long as you promise not to muffle the side walls.

Anyway, after you figure out what's wrong is the time to come back and ask for advice to ignore (including mine if you want!).


----------



## wst3 (Nov 27, 2021)

Alcorey and Nick are spot on and the rest of the replies are not terribly helpful, if not downright wrong.

The only things I can tell you, without a great deal more info, is a rough order of priorities and some advice:
1) sit in the empty garage and listen - what do you hear? You will hear stuff. And from that you can decide how much soundproofing is required. Bear in mind that soundproofing will probably make the acoustical behavior of the room worse, since energy will no longer be able to escape.
2) optional - put a source an amplifier, and a couple loudspeakers in the garage, blast some music, and then go listen outside. How much do you hear? See above.
3) Floor treatment is a personal taste thing - some folks like a reflective floor, some don't. I like cheap wood flooring over some form of padding, and usually throw in a small rug here and there. This is one of those things you can do later, don't worry about it now. (although you probably want to do whatever you want to do before you move all your gear in.)
4) now that we know to start with an "ignore all" mindset bring in your studio monitors, some source capable of playing music, a chair, and your ears. This will be the optimal configuration, sadly it is totally useless - except for this. Move the chair and the loudspeakers around - closer to the wall, further from the wall, facing east, facing south, closer to the chair, further from the chair, etc. You will find one or more configurations that sound (subjectively) better.
5) Avoid cheap measurement microphones and free software tools. Avoid expensive measurement microphones and expensive software tools. And avoid any software that says it will fix your room. Just don't do it!
6) avoid "experts" that are trying to sell you stuff.
7) There are a number of companies making soundproofing and room treatment products. Check them all out. I like ASC and GIK, and if I had the money, RPG. (something about three letter acronyms?) There are some I avoid, but in the past they have been known to sue for defamation if one criticizes them, so I am afraid I can not list them.
8) set up your studio in the configuration you liked most from step 4. Spend some time listening to tracks that you are intimately familiar with, and do not freak out if they sound different - they probably will.
9) subjectively figure out the worst problem - noise, low frequency rumble, discrete echoes, etc. Solve the problem. Move on to the next problem. Repeat until you are happy.
10) if you have the budget, before you spend money on treatments "hire" an acoustician that is familiar with small, critical listening spaces and get their opinion. (actually, if the budget allows just hire them<G>).
11) similarly, try to budget to hire an HVAC company that has a clue about recording studios. It isn't rocket science, but you will need HVAC, and a poorly installed system will be a nightmare.
12) if you are hiring contractors to do any build-out find ones that have have a clue as well.

Above all else, have fun with this exercise. You are going to learn a little bit about acoustics, and a lot about your ears. It is supposed to be fun!

Once you have any room demons tamed it will be time to hook everything up. That is nearly as involved, but a lot easier to grasp. Ask questions, just like for the acoustical treatment.

And if all else fails, listen to Nick!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 27, 2021)

wst3 said:


> Alcorey and Nick are spot on


Always, regardless of what we're talking about.


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 27, 2021)

Just get yet another set of VSX and stop worrying.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 27, 2021)

Re: Bill's post, I'd add to 6) to avoid "experts" who have bought stuff and are anxious to confirm their purchasing decisions by having more people join the herd.


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 27, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Re: Bill's post, I'd add to 6) to avoid "experts" who have bought stuff and are anxious to confirm their purchasing decisions by having more people join the herd


That would mean stopping reading forums altogether. :(


----------



## pinki (Nov 27, 2021)

I would just mention parallel walls are generally problematic. This is my space, not a garage but an industrial unit I converted two years ago. The space has a concrete floor with a poured resin on top. Concrete is good! The walls you see are surface mounted panels with each one set at an angle to the wall to avoid flutter echo. Then there a bass traps as you can see behind the ATC monitors and treatment you cannot see on the wall behind the camera. I would point out there is no 'foam' in the space at all. Rockwool is far better (this is what is in the large wooden side panels).

The ceiling is a suspended plasterboard affair that is again angled to avoid flutter echo.

The space is not dead at all as I play instruments and sing in there! There is a compromise to be made in that regard with the ideal listening environment vs the the ideal playing environment.

I should say that the bulk of the work and expense in this space was sound insulation, not acoustics. I am flanked by a recording studio and an industrial sewing machine space. It was eye-wateringly expensive and complex to execute the insulation and involved an acoustic consultant.

Hope this helps or maybe inspires!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 27, 2021)

pinki said:


> I would just mention parallel walls are generally problematic.


...for playing but not for monitoring, at least not for regular stereo (because contrary to popular belief, speakers can't excite side-to-side echoes).

Seriously nice room. Love the desk, walls panels, and keyboard enclosure. And the speaker stands.

Do you do it yourself?


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 27, 2021)

And the bench.


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 27, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> And the bench.


+1, love to see someone not using an Aeron chair.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 27, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> +1, love to see someone not using an Aeron chair.


haha

(I love my Aeron chair, but still...)


----------



## wst3 (Nov 27, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Always, regardless of what we're talking about.


knew I'd regret that!


----------



## wst3 (Nov 27, 2021)

pinki said:


> I would just mention parallel walls are generally problematic.


Actually they are no more problematic than splayed walls. With parallel walls you can easily calculate things like room modes and decay times. Splayed walls may spready the modes out - and it might even work, but you would have to use finite element analysis to calculate the modes.


----------



## pinki (Nov 27, 2021)

wst3 said:


> Actually they are no more problematic than splayed walls. With parallel walls you can easily calculate things like room modes and decay times. Splayed walls may spready the modes out - and it might even work, but you would have to use finite element analysis to calculate the modes.


Not true. Calculating room modes and decay times is still possible with splayed walls in real world measurements, not theoretical. Also my walls were parallel before the addition of the splaying panels. The acoustician for my space calculated all modes and decay times. 

Anyhow..I really don't want to start one of those internet acoustics debates Nick alluded to. 
It worked for me, the room sounds great!


----------



## alcorey (Nov 27, 2021)

wst3 said:


> Alcorey and Nick are spot on and the rest of the replies are not terribly helpful, if not downright wrong.
> 
> The only things I can tell you, without a great deal more info, is a rough order of priorities and some advice:
> 1) sit in the empty garage and listen - what do you hear? You will hear stuff. And from that you can decide how much soundproofing is required. Bear in mind that soundproofing will probably make the acoustical behavior of the room worse, since energy will no longer be able to escape.
> ...


Excellent advice here and good contributions from nick and pinki
@DJames, keep us aware of your progress (pictures are nice!)


----------



## DJames (Nov 27, 2021)

Thank you @wst3 and @pinki. This was very helpful and I appreciate your time. I love your studio pic - very inspiring! I gots lots to do!


----------



## NukillerMedia (Nov 29, 2021)

This is absolute insanity. put the carpet debate on pause. And Forget treatment That is literally the last step.

find acoustician.
prepare to spend a lot of money changing The garage from a rectangle to something that will work and by work, that means where you plan to have your monitoring.

the acoustician will give you options.
doing it right will cost a lot. You need permits. you need cooling, or heating. sound proofing which is not the same as treatment.

or you can put up carpets and shitty foam.

i think Perhaps had you phrased it as work space, it would be easier. Studio implies a certain standard.

start with goal. get professional help. Adjust said goal if budget isn’t there. You need to plan it from the top down.


----------



## jmauz (Nov 29, 2021)

I spent a year during the onset of the pandemic converting/rebuilding my detached garage into a soundproof studio complete with extensive acoustical treatment. I could talk for days about the experience. Send me an IM with any specific questions.


----------



## rhizomusicosmos (Nov 29, 2021)

You could take a look at what other people are doing with similar spaces in these forums:


RECORDING STUDIO DESIGN - Soundman2020 - Studio Design Forum





http://johnlsayers.com/phpBB2/index.php


----------



## DJames (Nov 29, 2021)

Here's another thought. What about a room within a room? Could one buy a 10 x 10 wood shed, add the acoustic foam inside, shut the door and get good results for a straightforward DAW workstation? Or would this create a "dead room" situation? I'm sure my wife would love having a shed inside the new garage, lol.


----------



## NukillerMedia (Nov 30, 2021)

DJames said:


> Here's another thought. What about a room within a room? Could one buy a 10 x 10 wood shed, add the acoustic foam inside, shut the door and get good results for a straightforward DAW workstation? Or would this create a "dead room" situation? I'm sure my wife would love having a shed inside the new garage, lol.


no. 

and if there is fire, and anyone gets hurt, you get to spend a few years in jail. 

foam isnt sound proofing. Soundproofing requires air , power permits. Honestly, I think you are underestimating what you think it takes to build a studio. 

what is your budget. It is hard to tell how serious you are.


----------



## alcorey (Nov 30, 2021)

Daniel, pretend you have alzheimer's and forget the foam - waste of money as many have said

You've gotten absolutely fantastic advice by most in this thread, yet it doesn't seem like you are listening to any of it - I hope you'll give things a second look


----------



## davidanthony (Nov 30, 2021)

If you want to build something that you could sell as a "recording studio" then you're either going to need to:

1. Hire multiple professionals and open up your wallet

OR

2. Spend a lot of time (roughly one to two thousand hours) learning about:

(a) the science of acoustics
(b) the science of construction

And _then_ you'll be in a better position to... Hire multiple professionals and open up your wallet. 

In all seriousness, it is definitely possible for you to DIY to a room that gets you into the ballpark of commonly referenced Professional Standards, but be prepared for a massive investment of brainpower and/or finances.

I went the DIY route myself and it took almost 11 months of learning and then building to convert a single room to professional spec (and that was without having to mess with electrical or HVAC, which probably would have added another two months). Zero regrets because I love the space and it ended up being a lifesaver during the pandemic, but it's so much more than slapping foam on walls and calling it a day.

I really recommend two books as primers:

1. "Build it Like The Pros" by Rod Gervais for studio construction considerations

2. "The Master Handbook of Acoustics" by Everest for the underlying science


----------



## DJames (Nov 30, 2021)

Initially, I'm thinking of


NukillerMedia said:


> no.
> 
> and if there is fire, and anyone gets hurt, you get to spend a few years in jail.
> 
> ...


Good point. The thought was short-lived anyway. To be clear, like in my original post the intent of this room is to compose music with my DAW station and potentially do piano lessons. It's not for high-end pro recording with live instruments or anyting. Maybe that makes it a workspace and I'm using the terminology of "music studio"wrong? I just want to get the garage to not sound like crap when I am using my monitors. I just want to hear a somewhat accurate sound.

Initially, I can put $3000 into this right away but will need to include venting the air so it doesn't get damp, hot, etc. I am willing to take a year if need be to take care of all the other details bit by bit as $$$ trickles in.


----------



## DJames (Nov 30, 2021)

alcorey said:


> Daniel, pretend you have alzheimer's and forget the foam - waste of money as many have said
> 
> You've gotten absolutely fantastic advice by most in this thread, yet it doesn't seem like you are listening to any of it - I hope you'll give things a second look


Definitely listening, taking notes, and even bought that book you recommended but also trying to think outside the box, or in this case...shed, lol. My name is Donovan btw. The shed is a no-go anyways. Seemed cool for a moment there until it wasn't.


----------



## DJames (Nov 30, 2021)

davidanthony said:


> If you want to build something that you could sell as a "recording studio" then you're either going to need to:
> 
> 1. Hire multiple professionals and open up your wallet
> 
> ...


Hi David. Thanks for the book links. I've added them to my Amazon to-buy list. I realize that this is going to take more time to get it right. I've got three books to read, all recommended by you and another member here. I can spend about $3000 initially, and then the rest bit by bit through the next year. Appreciate it!
​


----------



## alcorey (Nov 30, 2021)

DJames said:


> Definitely listening, taking notes, and even bought that book you recommended but also trying to think outside the box, or in this case...shed, lol. My name is Donovan btw. The shed is a no-go anyways. Seemed cool for a moment there until it wasn't.


Sorry Donovan - don't know where I got Daniel from


----------



## davidanthony (Nov 30, 2021)

DJames said:


> Hi David. Thanks for the book links. I've added them to my Amazon to-buy list. I realize that this is going to take more time to get it right. I've got three books to read, all recommended by you and another member here. I can spend about $3000 initially, and then the rest bit by bit through the next year. Appreciate it!
> ​


Excellent! You'll soon realize that building a recording studio is in some ways like constructing a house of cards -- every decision you make impacts the final result, and one "tiny" mistake can result in a room that is physically incapable of achieving your goals. So I would start by developing a complete treatment plan before you spend that 3k on anything but books. 

(Eventually you'll need a measurement microphone. I used a calibrated one from these guys: https://cross-spectrum.com/measurement/calibrated_umik.html , they go in and out of stock so it's a good idea to keep an eye on the site if you're interested. You won't actually need to use the microphone until your room is under construction, but it's helpful to start measuring things so you can learn how the software works -- I used RoomEQ Wizard, which is fairly standard -- and how to read the various graphs the software spits out, which will help inform you about what kind of treatment you need and whether treatment you install is actually working.)

One big caveat is that I would expect a build to cost roughly 15k-20k, minimum, if you want to get to the point of it actually being marketable as a studio and increasing the value of your home (is this how you're pitching this to your partner? ) This is because the majority of potential buyers who would factor in "studio" to their purchase are going to want it to have sufficient isolation for recording of live instruments without interfering with the neighbors, and isolating requires a fair amount in materials/labor to do. 

Some examples here:









Question On Converting Garage To Studio/Rehearsal Space - Gearspace.com


Hi all, I am converting my garage to a rehearsal/drum recording space (shocking, I know nobody here has every heard of this before), and I have some questions. I have read Rod's book, which was eye opening and answered a TON of questions, and then answere



gearspace.com





and here:



https://www.johnlsayers.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=22439&sid=1d3ec9b9cb77ea2e9ebaac003fbc1ea2



If you decide to improve isolation, it requires a lot of work to the actual structure, and the HVAC must also be installed factoring that in. And then you'll get a sense for the maximum possible dimensions of your final room, which in turn will dictate the treatment philosophies available to you, which will inform how you ultimately position your monitors, etc. The house of cards begins slowly.

If you're not married to the idea of re-selling this as a studio space and/or aren't willing to spend 15-20k and you just want a better room to mix in you can probably forget all the books and instead read up on how to treat at first reflection points, get a measurement mic to figure out exactly what you're working with, build panels for the walls and ceiling designed to treat your specific problem frequencies (the nice thing about physics is this is all calculable). You may have some money left over for a subwoofer or two and some kind of room EQ software, and you can call it a day.


----------



## alcorey (Nov 30, 2021)

I this a 1, 2, or 3 car garage you have that you're building your studio into - actual dimensions might bring in some more specific help because contrary to popular belief - "size does matter"


----------



## DJames (Nov 30, 2021)

alcorey said:


> I this a 1, 2, or 3 car garage you have that you're building your studio into - actual dimensions might bring in some more specific help because contrary to popular belief - "size does matter"


It's a single car garage and that already feels too big. There will be nothing else in there but music gear. We will have an attic for clutter storage, thankfully.


----------



## Rex282 (Nov 30, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Oh no, not another one of these threads with people telling you to run out and buy shit. Please don't - it would just aggravate me for no reason.
> 
> Acoustics rule number 1: Be it known that thou shallst not do anything that doesn't have a specific purpose in mind. You will only make your room worse, and then it becomes a never-ending game of compensating for the previous compensation.
> 
> ...


just to reiterate ,this is some very very good advice that will save you time headaches and money….tain’t rocket surgery..K.I.S.S…


----------



## alcorey (Nov 30, 2021)

DJames said:


> It's a single car garage and that already feels too big. There will be nothing else in there but music gear. We will have an attic for clutter storage, thankfully.


So I imagine it's probably approx 10' X 20' - no windows, just a rollup door and an entry door to the house? You mention weatherproof rollup but does that mean it is insulated? Does it have windows in it? You mention teaching piano - do you intend to put a grand or an upright in there or just electric keyboards?
BTW, what is that monster in your avatar? lol

What's on the other side of both of the 20' walls? Maybe or maybe not insulated, you can check by drilling a tiny hole not too deeply into the drywall (1" to 1.5" is all you'll need) in an inconspicuous spot in the drywall and see if some insulation comes out with the drill bit? 

You probably only have 1 - 15 amp, 120v circuit feeding the space, possibly 2, but unlikely. You can check at the panel and see if one circuit is feeding your light, door opener and outlets by turning off that breaker feeding the garage.

These details can help others assist you with recommendations - but I still don't think we have a real grasp of what you expect to really end up with here when all is said and done. Maybe you are still in an initial exploratory phase where you need to learn more "before" doing anything.

So, I would set up all the equipment you intend to use in there and just start using it - move it around until you feel comfortable with how it is arranged and where it sounds "best". Refer to guidelines to find the optimum speaker placement for your room size - and will you be using nearfields only?

Get to the point where you are confident and happy with your final layout - and then address the issues that need to be dealt with - they'll be a lot easier to define then.

And at that point, as many have already stated - find someone who truly has the knowledge to come to your studio and help you fine tune it.


----------



## Harry (Dec 1, 2021)

You might want to check out mastering engineer Ian Shepherd's YouTube series of 4 videos where he shows how he converted his garage to a studio.

Part 1 is here :


----------



## DJames (Dec 1, 2021)

As I live in a small town, there are no acousticians around here. But the video Harry posted helped guide me to Gik Acoustics where I can at least use their online room design tool calculator and get free advice about how to get started.

I'll meet up with an electrician and handyman later week to assess how the power is supplied to the garage. There are only two outlets and I'm concerned they share the same circuit with the lights and roll-up door. 

Luckily, I know there is super dense fire-wall insulation between my garage and the neighbour's garage (this is a townhouse). The whole garage has fully finished walls and ceilings already.

So much to learn!

Thank you for the tips and leads!


----------

